
Former NSA contractor may have stolen 75% of TAO’s elite hacking tools - rafaelm
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/02/former-nsa-contractor-may-have-stolen-75-of-taos-elite-hacking-tools/
======
Shalhoub
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harold_T._Martin_III](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harold_T._Martin_III)

"Prosecutors have stated that the stolen classified information includes the
names of covert intelligence officers"

Just who in their right minds keep the names of 'intelligence officers' on a
computer. As for the 'classified computer code' most probably hacked together
GPL code.

------
ionised
Struggling to summon up any sympathy for the NSA here.

